# Swap Sr20det To Se 4 Door Body



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

Whats up yall im new to this i've been tryin to find a site like this forever, Question....?? can you fit the 92 SER(SR20DET) motor onto a four door SE?? if you can drop me some feed back,cause im trying to build the worlds first 4 door all motor Sentra...! well if that possible but i think it'll be hot to do it ...give me some feed back!!!!!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

SERialThreatz said:


> *Whats up yall im new to this i've been tryin to find a site like this forever, Question....?? can you fit the 92 SER(SR20DET) motor onto a four door SE?? if you can drop me some feed back,cause im trying to build the worlds first 4 door all motor Sentra...! well if that possible but i think it'll be hot to do it ...give me some feed back!!!!!   *


se-r never came with the sr20det, it came with the sr20de
if u get a det motor your car wont be an all motor car anymroe ebacuse it will be a turbo motor with forced induction
and yes it will fit
all u need is patience and money


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> cause im trying to build the worlds first 4 door all motor Sentra...!


Too late for that, Sentra's already come "all motor" straight from the factory. . .


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Which SE are you referring to? If you mean the '98-99 that came with the sr20de stock, why not just turbo that instead of changing over to the DET and getting the same gains.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

*Aites*

thanks yall im kinda new to this soo my badds to the wrong engin butt yahh thanks for the responds..ohh and has anyone heard from jamie f. on how hes running?? hes the boi thats running 10s with is SER over in jersey?


----------

